# Reverse camera - present but not working



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

moved thread to technical section


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can I suggest you post in the relevent section under the GT-R headings (such as technical, general etc...) as this part of the forum is not so easy to spot and so will probably be missed by some...

Nissan GT-R - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum (all the sections shown here)

In this bit where you have posted there are only four threads and three of them are yours.


----------



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks for the tip - will do


----------

